
Basic NES emulator in common Lisp - aeno
https://github.com/samanthadoran/potential-disco
======
samanthadoran
Oh, I hadn't expected to see this here! I had used this project as a way to
get more intimately familiar with lisp, as such, a lot of the code is strange
or just plain unidiomatic (with dependency management being a particularly
ugly point).

